# Health Alert - U.S. Embassy Manila (October 9, 2019)



## Tim_L (Jul 14, 2018)

Health Alert - U.S. Embassy Manila (October 9, 2019)

Location: Philippines

Event: Health officials have reported an outbreak of polio in the Philippines.

Actions to Take:

The U.S. Center for Disease Control (CDC) recommends that all U.S. citizens living in or traveling to the Philippines be fully vaccinated against polio.
Before traveling to the Philippines, adults who completed their routine polio vaccine series as children should receive a single, lifetime adult booster dose of polio vaccine.
Read the Center for Disease Control's (CDC's) Polio in the Philippines webpage: https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices/alert/polio-philippines. 
Assistance:
· U.S. Embassy in the Philippines
+63 (2) 5301-2000
· [email protected]
· State Department – Consular Affairs 
888-407-4747 or 202-501-4444


----------

